# sprtlisten...? whats that?



## JPSchwartz08 (Sep 18, 2008)

i just stopped sprtlisten from getting access to the internet... what exactly is SupportSoft, Inc. and should i get their files off my laptop? beacuse all those files came up with virtumonde.dll... my mcafee scans keep coming up clean but i dont want to overlook any possiblilties, as my laptop is brand new and a graduation gift from my dad. i ran a HJT scan... heres my log


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:28:58 AM, on 9/18/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wpcumi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAntiPhishingBHO - {377C180E-6F0E-4D4C-980F-F45BD3D40CF4} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mcapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] C:\Dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DELL Webcam Manager] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WPCUMI] C:\Windows\system32\WpcUmi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\EADM\Core.exe -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.801.7324 (GoogleDesktopManager-010708-104812) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Listener Service (sprtlisten) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\sprtlisten.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft RemoteAssist - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 13177 bytes


----------



## JPSchwartz08 (Sep 18, 2008)

until i get a response ill just do a firewall lockdown... and hope it helps my poor computer out.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Welcome to TSG!!

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------

